

.NET Android and iOS clones stripped by Attachmate - HardyLeung
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/03/novell_mono_layoffs/

======
jtdowney
Maybe I am nitpicking, but Silverlight runs on Windows and Mac, which is why
MS claims it is cross-platform. The article indicated it is Windows only.

------
zbowling
This came up when the first story like this was posted. Unconfirmed churn.
Mono isn't dead. Only a smart of the team was let go in the restructuring.

~~~
HardyLeung
Ideally Miguel de Icaza would clarify if this "rumor" is false but he's not
saying anything (yet) and plenty of people are guessing.

~~~
tzs
Conversely, if the rumor is true and everyone was let go, you'd expect Miguel
to have mentioned that. The man is a prolific tweeter.

